# The Works of Ezekiel Hopkins



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

_The Works of Ezekiel Hopkins_ (1634 - 1690) are available in part online here:

Vol. 1

Vol. 3

Vol. 4

They are available for purchase at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2007)

_The Doctrine of the Two Sacraments_ by Ezekiel Hopkins is available online here.


----------

